# 2003 rancher 350



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well guys I just picked up a rancher 350 4x4 Manuel 

I been outta the Honda game for awhile


Wat mods do u reccomend 

I want sumthin easy to do I want a gr but u gotta grind the motor


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well you only have to grind the cases for the 39% GR. You dont have to grind it for the 23% GR.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

What u plan on doing with the bike? Just a spare or a mud monster? If tge latter the " normal mods will to. A gr would be the top of my list if u plan on running 28+ tires on it


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

IMO if you dont want to grind the cases I would just put the 23% GR in there with some 27' laws and lock the front diff. You'd be amazed at the differance a full locker makes. 

I had the 23% GR with 29.5's skinnies and it wouldnt pull them worth a darn....well atleast in what i ride in.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

well i plan on makin if a back up/serious mudder wen i do use it.....ill prolly do the 23% an a clutch kit jet kit an a hmf an a decent snorkel an prolly run some 28 ol2s wenever they come out or some 28in terminators


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

You'll do good with the 23% and 28's. That's what I ran before the 29.5s.


----------

